# internet Broadband 3g stick



## johnthe bear (Apr 3, 2012)

Has anyone got the MOVISTAR mobile internet broadband stick with sim card. I am interested to know if it works.
Seems to me to be a better option than a landline set up.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

johnthe bear said:


> Has anyone got the MOVISTAR mobile internet broadband stick with sim card. I am interested to know if it works.
> Seems to me to be a better option than a landline set up.


Isnt it a little pricey???

Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't know about cost but speed is dependant on the 3g coverage in your area and generally you have a small monthly download limit which you will soon use up watching things like Youtube or BBC iPlayer.

I have one in the UK for when I was camping, the 3Gb monthly limit could be gone in a couple of days if I was watching streaming video.

That said if you only want to do emails and forums you may well be fine but forget streaming video and downloading things like films.


----------



## Dougy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have used various 3G sticks in ES and can only recommend Orange at this stage when it comes cost and also speed.
Vodafone 1 gig for 25 euros approx. After 1 gig, internet stops
Movi cost more and did not see any better speed.
Orange 35 Euros for 2 gig and after 2 gig is used, speed is shaped down to 128 kbps for the rest of the month. I have usedup 2 gig in 5 days and now using this on shaped speed and still works ok but very very slow on loading video.

BTW, these speeds are for Javea area and have 3G+ coverage on all 3 providers.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Johnthe bear,
As others have said, internet speed on a usb dongle will depend on the coverage area and will go down quite quickly as soon as you begin to use it.

But I had a look for 3g coverage areas for you.
I take it, from your profile, the coverage area would be Benalmádena.

Here is a link to a Vodafone coverage map for Benalmádena (or if the link resets, just put in the province and town).
As you can see by clicking on the different coverages, 3g is patchy at best, but 2g is ok.

Here is a link to an Orange coverage map for Benalmádena.
As you will see, 3g coverage indoors is very patchy, but 2g coverage is pretty good.

I have tried everything, but cannot get to a coverage map for Movistar, so I can only tell you my experience in the Granada region - 3g coverage is excellent outdoors and around the city itself, and works on complimentary 3G in places like Carrefour, but, like in so many areas in Spain, drops off to EDGE (roughly 2.5 compared to 2G and 3G) in surrounding areas. My smartphone can get EDGE constantly indoors and out if that is any help, and it's ok, but not brilliant.

So, I would say that you will be able to get some coverage (either 3G, EDGE, 2G, or GPRS) from any of the three main carriers in your region, so you can really compare prices and see which one is best for you.
But dont expect miracles. It isn't going to happen.


----------



## johnthe bear (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone I never go it alone untill I hear from the forum Excellant feedback


----------



## NicolaYMarkinSpain (Jun 9, 2012)

HI, 

I travel to and from spain a lot with work and I use the Moviestar stick for internet connection and have found it to be really good, it connects well even in the mountains and has not let me ddown yet. Hope this helps

N x


----------



## johnthe bear (Apr 3, 2012)

NicolaYMarkinSpain said:


> HI,
> 
> I travel to and from spain a lot with work and I use the Moviestar stick for internet connection and have found it to be really good, it connects well even in the mountains and has not let me ddown yet. Hope this helps
> 
> N x


Fantastick Thank you for your input.


----------

